# Politically Correct re-makes



## billy_bob (Oct 29, 2014)

Facial Disfigurement Man

Gentlemen Prefer Not to Judge Women by Their Hair Colour

The Porphyria (SPOILERS) of King George

The Disadvantaged Former Smallholding Farmer Possibly Experiencing PTSD Josey Wales



(this might not work for long - I thought it was a funny idea along the lines of the 'Best Sequels Never Made' thread, but I've run out of contributions already....)


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 29, 2014)

Caucasian Males Are Athletically Challenged


----------



## 8ball (Oct 29, 2014)

Murderous Creature of Non-Terrestrial Origin


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 29, 2014)

12 Displeased persons with xy chromosomes


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 29, 2014)

Murderous Creature of Non-Terrestrial Origin V   Murderous Creature of Non-Terrestrial Origin


----------



## BandWagon (Oct 29, 2014)

Or the other way around: Dirty Suggestion.


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 29, 2014)

The Reasonably Pleasant, The Behaviourally Challenged and the Facially Disfigured


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 29, 2014)

Female human inhabitants of Earth are amenable to sexual relations


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie Collins' The Non Gender Specific Insult

The Good, The Bad and the Nice Personality

Run Big-Boned Boy Run


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 29, 2014)

Complimentary Penis


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 29, 2014)

People In Non- gender specific clothing in a variety of different colours


----------



## 8ball (Oct 29, 2014)

2001: White Privilege In Space


----------



## 8ball (Oct 29, 2014)

Young Disenfranchised Man Without A 38 Degrees Petition


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 29, 2014)

Inappropriate Acting Out Club


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 29, 2014)

Reynaud's Syndrome Luke


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 29, 2014)

Unrenowned Dyslexic Children Born Out of Wedlock


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 29, 2014)

Mammal of the genus Felis situated above a heated metallic structure


----------



## 8ball (Oct 29, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> Unrenowned Dyslexic Children Born Out of Wedlock



Took a few seconds, that one.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 29, 2014)

mentalchik said:


> Mammal of the genus Felis situated above a heated metallic structure



I think we're straying from PC territory into something like Mr Logic from the Viz, but still,


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 29, 2014)

Debbie marries Dallas.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 29, 2014)

Gentlemen Behaving Amicably


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 29, 2014)

Chaste Suggestion


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 29, 2014)

I put flowers on your grave.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 29, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Debbie marries Dallas.



Bit conservative, that.

Maybe 'Debbie enters into a consensual arrangement of sensual mutual acknowledgment where continued affirmation of ongoing consent is unambiguous at all times'...


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 29, 2014)

Socially Excluded Young Male Without Specified Life-Goals


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 29, 2014)

8ball said:


> Bit conservative, that.
> 
> Maybe 'Debbie enters into a consensual arrangement of sensual mutual acknowledgment where continued affirmation of ongoing consent is unambiguous at all times'...



I'd prefer 'Debbie Accepts that Polyamory is as Valid as Other Relationship Configurations'


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 29, 2014)

Octofemalefrontbottom.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 29, 2014)

The Hereditary non-Democratic Authority Figure of the finger jewellery


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 29, 2014)

The Aesthetically Advantaged Female and the Aesthetically Challenged Bell-ringer.


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

Seven Pairs of Siblings in a Successful Polyamorous Relationship


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 29, 2014)

Hygenic, Wholesome, Gentlemen


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

Young Women Negotiating the Patriarchy as Best They Can of 1933


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 29, 2014)

8ball said:


> Bit conservative, that.
> 
> Maybe 'Debbie enters into a consensual arrangement of sensual mutual acknowledgment where continued affirmation of ongoing consent is unambiguous at all times'...



Biblical correctness gone mad if anything


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

No Country For Senior Citizens With a Masculine Gender Presentation


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 29, 2014)

Freddy Engaged Another in Masturbation


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

The 40 Year-Old Person Making A Positive Choice To Live Asexually.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 29, 2014)

QUILTBAG Anaemic Violent Offenders


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

Fair-Trading Places


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 29, 2014)

I spit in a hankie


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 29, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> Jackie Collins' The Non Gender Specific Insult
> 
> The Good, The Bad and the Nice Personality
> 
> Run Big-Boned Boy Run



That last one nearly made me wet meself lol lol


----------



## hot air baboon (Oct 29, 2014)

All the President's non-gender specific associates


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

Who's Particularly Inspired By Virginia Woolf?


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

One Flew Over The Properly Funded Therapeutic Community.


----------



## hot air baboon (Oct 29, 2014)

The non-same sex marriage of Figaro


----------



## emanymton (Oct 29, 2014)

Equal with everyone else Gun

Conan the native Cimmerian


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

emanymton said:


> ....
> 
> Conan the native Cimmerian


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 29, 2014)

The 39 supports for the foot ..ascending or descending


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

Properly Risk-Assessed Business


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 29, 2014)

The Dead Who (Although Judged Harshly by Certain Standards Which Originate in Religious Doctrine) Are Capable of Reformation Despite Certain Past Misdemeanors


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 29, 2014)

JimW said:


> Properly Risk-Assessed Business



Inadequately Risk-Assessed Liaisons


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 29, 2014)

Hitchcock's The strong female role models.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 29, 2014)

Austin Powers: The Covert Government Operative Who Engaged in Consensual Sexual Relations With Me


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 29, 2014)

Edward Differently-Abled Lower Forelimbs


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 29, 2014)

Ferris Bueller's Unauthorised Absence


----------



## emanymton (Oct 29, 2014)

gender neutral pro-noun-gender neutral noun and the representatives of the universe wide socialist republic,


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

Esteemed Life-Partner, Our Children Will Now Be Enjoying A Diverse Experience As Persons of Shorter Stature


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 29, 2014)

The Vertically Challenged Female Pisceo-Humanoid.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2014)

Hal (spoilers) no longer judges by appearances


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 29, 2014)

Free male member


----------



## emanymton (Oct 29, 2014)

Star peaceful and productive negotiations


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 29, 2014)

Guess Who's Coming to Dinner? Our Daughter's Fiance, Whose Ethnic Background is of no Significance in this Particular Context.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 29, 2014)

How the West Was Annexed by Displaced Persons Hostile to the Indigenous Population.


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

Make Bill See The Disharmony Caused By His Behaviour, Vol. 1


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 29, 2014)

Do Not Perpetuate Ethnically-Motivated Domestic Violence Against Her Because of Her Gallic Nationality.


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

Batman Begins A Course of Cognitive Therapy To Deal With Lingering Childhood Issues


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2014)

Kevin Should Be Involved In Our Conversation On An Equal Basis


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

I Know What You Did Last Summer And I'm Totally OK With It


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Oct 29, 2014)

JimW said:


> Batperson Begins A Course of Cognitive Therapy To Deal With Lingering Childhood Issues



FTFY


----------



## emanymton (Oct 29, 2014)

The Wicca practitioners of Eastwick


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

The Texas Serious Failure of Power-Tool Training Incident


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2014)

Ten things about you which I find uncomfortably challenging.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2014)

and god created person


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

Get Carter A Place On An Anger Management Programme


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2014)

She does her brother a favour by living in the male role at boarding school and it has nothing to do with her identity, sexual orientation, or gender preference.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2014)

27 ceremonial garments of genderised and anachronistic impracticality.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 29, 2014)

The misunderstood dead


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2014)

Three chronologically mature male humans and a sexually indeterminate infant.


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Three chronologically mature male humans and a sexually indeterminate infant.


And What's Odd or Funny About This Family Situation Anyway?


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

The Grinch Who Questioned Aspects of Our Kwanzaa Celebration


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2014)

Beloved partner, you are occupying more than an equitable share of our bed.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 29, 2014)

Vulgar colloquialism for female genitalia


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2014)

Patriarchially sexualised impractical footwear


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

Cloudy With A Chance of Sosmix


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 29, 2014)

The Wise, elder alchemist of Ancient Aboriginal territory.


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

A Nightmare Parking For My Raffia-Weaving Class At Elm Street Community Centre


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 29, 2014)

Alphabet People: Induction


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 29, 2014)

Hygienically challenged Harry.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 29, 2014)

Loss adjustor 2: decision period


----------



## youngian (Oct 29, 2014)

Clean Harry
Bring me the dispute arbitrator of Alfredo Garcia
How the West was ethnically cleansed.
Leisure Centre Royale
Texas lumber industry health & safety course


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 29, 2014)

The challenging outburst of the 15.24 metres tall woman


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 29, 2014)

Limited sound of the juvenile wool producing farm animals


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

Butch Cassidy And The Less Heteronormative Kid


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 29, 2014)

Enhanced difficulties in Asian subdistrict of metropolitan city


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2014)

Natural Born Counsellors


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 29, 2014)

Mx Congeniality


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 29, 2014)

Person with mental health problems


----------



## Greebo (Oct 30, 2014)

I feel frustrated and irritated by the challenging behaviour of that cat.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 30, 2014)

Masculine hereditary peer of the	 jewellery for fingers


----------



## 8ball (Oct 30, 2014)

Little womyn.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Oct 30, 2014)

Being from an alternative but equally valid planet of origin.

Beings from an alternative but equally valid planet of origin.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Oct 30, 2014)

Living-Impaired Poets Society


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 30, 2014)

With Blu-tack and I

I've made a similar Command Brand joke recently, but I'm not apologising


----------



## kittyP (Oct 30, 2014)

8ball said:


> Young Disenfranchised Man Without A 38 Degrees Petition



That took me a while


----------



## kittyP (Oct 30, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> Do Not Perpetuate Ethnically-Motivated Domestic Violence Against Her Because of Her Gallic Nationality.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

Snow Oppressive Dominant Ethnic Paradigm and the Seven Persons of Shorter Stature in Gender-Stereotyped Employment


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

The Man with the Metallic Prosthetic Upper Limb


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

The Shawshank Redemption is Unexceptional, in Light of the High Success Rate of That Institution's Progressive Penal Policy


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

A Streetcar Named Healthy Yet Proportionate and Respectful Expression of Natural Physical Urges


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

The Man Who Wasn't Properly Consulted With


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 30, 2014)

oh dear God i only got about 3 of those!

The female who is perfectly capable of becoming a lawyer and whose gender and/or hair colour and/or other interests are completely irrelevant


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

I got most of them which is worrying


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

Twelve non-human primates


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

Individuals with a masculine presentation originate on Mars, but there should be no barriers to inhabitation of anywhere in the solar system

Individuals with a feminine presentation originate on Venus, but there should be no barriers to inhabitation of anywhere in the solar system


----------



## Greebo (Oct 30, 2014)

Adult is empowered to drive their own damn vehicle, and to join an ecofriendly car swap or carshare.  

Their age, sex, marital status, and ethnicity is irrelevant.  So is that of the main person who empowers them.


----------



## albionism (Oct 30, 2014)

It's a Psychologically challenged,  Psychologically challenged,  Psychologically challenged,  Psychologically challenged World


----------



## albionism (Oct 30, 2014)

Merry Winterval, Mr Lawrence.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 30, 2014)

With CE marked fastener & I


----------



## albionism (Oct 30, 2014)

A Room In An Anarcho-Syndicalist Commune For Romeo Brass.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nocturnal flying mammal person: the light restricted person granted an honorary title by a monarch or other political leader gains promotional placement


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 30, 2014)

Quornburger Wheelchair Ramp


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 30, 2014)

Unsuitable terrain for chronologically enhanced gentlemen


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 30, 2014)

The quite possibly apocryphal execution of a man whose divine credentials have yet to be independently verified.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

Non-polyamorous cisgendered Caucasian female


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

Interview with a diurnally-challenged blood-positive individual


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

Arachnidperson


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

Sentient being from a non-terranormative planet


----------



## Voley (Oct 30, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Quornburger Wheelchair Ramp


Took me a while, that one.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex and Were Taught At An Appropriate Age as Part of A Progressive Curriculum of Personal, Health, Social and Economic Education


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

Voley said:


> Took me a while, that one.



It's the first one that's got me stumped.  I don't think 'Meat Staircase' is actually a film, but once the phrase came into my head I couldn't shift it for anything


----------



## Voley (Oct 30, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> It's the first one that's got me stumped.  I don't think 'Meat Staircase' is actually a film, but once the phrase came into my head I couldn't shift it for anything


You've never seen 'Vegetarian Alternative Steep Incline' ?


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

Voley said:


> You've never seen 'Vegetarian Alternative Steep Incline' ?





I was also trying to make it work for Brokeback Mountain but I couldn't quite crowbar a fit.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

A Midsummer Night's Mature Attitude to the Discussion of Physical Intimacy


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

City of Looked After Children


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

The Story Which, Although of Same Sex Orientation, Is In No Way More Normative Than Stories of Other Sexual Orientation


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 30, 2014)

Schindler's Affirmative Action Recruitment Policy


----------



## Hulot (Oct 30, 2014)

Democatically Elected Kong


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

Special and Specialer


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 30, 2014)

12 Years a Victim of Entrenched Discriminatory Practices in the Workplace


----------



## laptop (Oct 30, 2014)

Affectively-challenged-person (abbr)


----------



## Voley (Oct 30, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> Special and Specialer


----------



## Voley (Oct 30, 2014)

Top thread this btw billy_bob


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

Night of the Empowered Formerly No-Longer-Sentient


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

Voley said:


> Top thread this btw billy_bob



I thought it was going to peter out fast but I'm quite proud of it now


----------



## laptop (Oct 30, 2014)

The largest state in the union, as it happens, suffers the unfortunately lethal consequences of the right to own forestry-related tools


----------



## laptop (Oct 30, 2014)

[The safest form of mass transportation, by passenger mile]!


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

Gently place the no-longer living closest relative to the equine in an appropriate environment


----------



## Voley (Oct 30, 2014)

Can't get any of the last three.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

Non-militaristic group of parents and guardians


----------



## laptop (Oct 30, 2014)

Residents of East London combat life-disadvantaged individuals.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

One point five litres of a soft drink and a packet of mixed seeds


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 30, 2014)

still completely unable to get these!  

am fascinated though. could we perhaps have spoiler quotes with the answers? 

will have to show these to the bloke later as he's well into his films.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

Spoiler



my last 3 were:

drop the dead donkey
dad's army
2 pints of lager and a packet of crisps



billy_bob


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

laptop said:


> Residents of East London combat life-disadvantaged individuals.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

My size-positive Hellenistic non-patriarchial commitment ceremony


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

Voley said:


> Can't get any of the last three.



laptop's were Texas Chainsaw Massacre and Airplane!  Can't get frogwoman's...


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> my last 3 were:
> 
> drop the dead donkey
> dad's army
> 2 pints of lager and a packet of crisps



Ah...

Not sure the first or the third are in need of PCing, but Dad's Army is clearly disgusting offensive terminology.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

Mentally ill Max


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

Heated Discussion Club


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

If She Chooses to Have It That's Her Right And Not a Reason to Morally Censure Her


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 30, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> My size-positive Hellenistic non-patriarchial commitment ceremony



ooh, ooh, i think i got one!



Spoiler



My big fat Greek wedding?


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

Sapphireblue said:


> ooh, ooh, i think i got one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

Comfortable With His Own Promiscuity (And Practising Safe Sex) Rider


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

Decaff Soy Latte and Nicotine Patches


----------



## laptop (Oct 30, 2014)

The person with the precious-metal personal protection device to which they are entitled under the Second Amendment

A juvenile feline and the figure eight

Negative person with a post-graduate qualification


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

The Cook, The Pre-Ex-offender, Hyr Hand-fasted Companion and Another Person Enjoying A Less Formal But Still Intimate Relationship.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 30, 2014)

laptop said:


> The person with the precious-metal personal protection device to which they are entitled under the Second Amendment
> 
> A juvenile feline and the figure eight
> 
> Negative person with a post-graduate qualification



The man with the golden gun.

Don't know.

The nutty professor.


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

24 Hour Parity People


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 30, 2014)

Ignoble people born of unmarried parents.


----------



## laptop (Oct 30, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> The man with the golden gun.





Spoiler: Answer:



Correct.





Spymaster said:


> Don't know.
> 
> The nutty professor.



Keep trying... persist...


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

The Unfairly Excluded Josey Wales


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

A Fistful Of Whole Earth Foods Vouchers


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

The security service member with whom I had safe sexual intercourse


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

A Man Called Horse Because He Disdained Speciesist Assumptions


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

Bruce Willis as David Dunn again in Biodegradable


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

The Carbon-Neutral Re-purposing of The Vanities


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

A transspecies person from the Great Satan in Paris


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

The cisgendered male who would be a non-hierarchical facilitator


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

Mx Legume


----------



## laptop (Oct 30, 2014)

Priscilla, outmoded hereditary ruler of the irrigationally-deficient region


----------



## laptop (Oct 30, 2014)

The Ten Principles of Patriarchy Alleged to have been Handed to a Probably-mythical Tribal Leader by a Certainly Imaginary Being


----------



## laptop (Oct 30, 2014)

Dial M for Unlawful Killing


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

V For Venn Diagram of Intersecting Oppressions


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

The Companion Animal Of the Baskervilles


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 30, 2014)

Traditional Indigenous Healer Zhivago.


----------



## laptop (Oct 30, 2014)

A Hyped-up Tabloid Sales Drive in Belgravia


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

Guardian Readers of The Galaxy


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

Carry On Steadfastly Refusing To Hear Any Double Entendres


----------



## Voley (Oct 30, 2014)

The Non-Denominational Humanist Celebrant


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 30, 2014)

The Lavender Hill Collective.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 30, 2014)

Django Empowered


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 30, 2014)

Call the Doula.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 30, 2014)

Anthony Perkins and Janet Liegh star in Alfred Hitchcock's gripping thriller ....



*SERVICE USER*


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 30, 2014)

The Titfield Renewably-powered Eco-friendly Thunderbolt


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 30, 2014)

Fully Inclusive Community Consultation at the Ok Carrol


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 30, 2014)

Jacob's Disability Access Ramp


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

Taking Nemo Into Care For His Own Safety


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 30, 2014)

Beauty and the Equally Beautiful on the Inside


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

Consensual Sex, Necessary Circumlocutions and A Video Record With All Requisite Release Forms Signed


----------



## laptop (Oct 30, 2014)

A dozen justifiably exercised citizens whose gender is no more relevant than their sex


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

The Successfully Achieving Milestones Towards Rehabilitation Dozen


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

The Care in The Community Bears Movie


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 30, 2014)

The person made from ethically sourced wood


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

Naturopaths Of Glory


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 30, 2014)

The big blood pumping organ of somewhere that gets equally as dark as here - book
An end to it all, immediately - film


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

The Best Little Sex Workers' Collective In Texas


----------



## rekil (Oct 30, 2014)

Seven Fully Liberated And Sexually Autonomous Womyn For Seven Brothers.


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

JimW said:


> Seven Pairs of Siblings in a Successful Polyamorous Relationship





copliker said:


> Seven Fully Liberated And Sexually Autonomous Womyn For Seven Brothers.


Hah!


----------



## rekil (Oct 30, 2014)

JimW said:


> Hah!


I _did_ read the thread and missed that one. Ah fuckit.


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

copliker said:


> I _did_ read the thread and missed that one. Ah fuckit.


That's fine, because we value everyone's contributions equally here. Now please pass the talking stick on to our next service user.


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

Seven Years in Tibetan Yoga Pants


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

Master And Commander: Two Outdated Concepts We Utterly Reject


----------



## rekil (Oct 30, 2014)

JimW said:


> That's fine, because we value everyone's contributions equally here. Now please pass the talking stick on to our next service user.


White Privilege Winterval?


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

The Treasurer of The Sierra Madre Service Users' Coalition


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 30, 2014)

Consume some nutrients, focus hope to a unseen and unknown invisible entity, become enraptured and obsessed with another.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 30, 2014)

Mentally Challenged & Excessively Mentally Challenged


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 30, 2014)

Quasi-legal Maritime Wealth Re-distribution Co-operative of the Caribbean


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

Bend It Like Beckenham SWP's Stick


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 30, 2014)

The Ten Morally Relativistic Suggestions


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

The English Patient Explainer


----------



## rekil (Oct 30, 2014)

Secure Rehabilitation Unit Music Of POC Origin


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

Safe Space 1999


----------



## Cid (Oct 30, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Equal with everyone else Gun
> 
> Conan the native Cimmerian



Indigenous.


----------



## JimW (Oct 30, 2014)

Four Civil Partnerships and a Rather Charming Sky Burial


----------



## Cid (Oct 30, 2014)

People with a range of physical features not found in the majority of the population.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 30, 2014)

The long totally consensual kiss goodnight


----------



## Cloo (Oct 30, 2014)

gsv suggests 'Star Negotiations'


----------



## Cid (Oct 30, 2014)

Star negotians: Return of the unitarians is my favourite.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 30, 2014)

The dream occurring during rapid eye movement sleep that results in feelings of strong terror, fear, distress or extreme anxiety which tends to occur in the latter part of the night and oftentimes awakens the sleeper, which may be a normal reaction to stress, and may even aid people in working through traumatic events, which will take place on the eve of the mid-winter solstice festival which has since been co-opted by various pagan, pre-Christian, Christian, and secular organisations and morphed into their respective customs.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

ska invita said:


> The dream occurring during rapid eye movement sleep that results in feelings of strong terror, fear, distress or extreme anxiety which tends to occur in the latter part of the night and oftentimes awakens the sleeper, which may be a normal reaction to stress, and may even aid people in working through traumatic events, which will take place on the eve of the mid-winter solstice festival which has since be co-opted by various pagan, pre-Christian, Christian, and secular organisations and their respective customs.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 30, 2014)

Guardian reading Dawn


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 31, 2014)

A small mass-produced vehicle, intended to be affordable by the common folk, enters a period of uncertain mental health outcomes.


----------



## xenon (Oct 31, 2014)

Been properly lolling at this thread. Well done all.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 31, 2014)

The Hegemonic Power Structure Reacts Unproductively To Loss Of Massive Spacebound Battle Station


----------



## ska invita (Oct 31, 2014)

classic thread for sure


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 31, 2014)

Iron, Man! - on trends in gender division of household labour


----------



## xenon (Oct 31, 2014)

The person of nondeterminant gender who would be the community selected and endorsed representative.

Place of residencial rehabilitive support and councilling's, contemporary dance.

Intergalactic multiparty dialogue and mutual understandings

Young adult physically challenged acrobatic pacifistic amphibions.

Emotionly unsettled


Spoiler



The man who would be king
Jail house rock
star wars 
Teenage mutent ninja turtles
Fury


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 31, 2014)

Indiana Jones and the Last Misguided Imperialist Project to Gain Economic and Cultural Hegemony Over Mesopotamia and the Wider Middle East.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 31, 2014)

billy_bob said:
			
		

> Special and Specialer





ska invita said:


> Mentally Challenged & Excessively Mentally Challenged



If you people aren't going to read the thread before posting... that's totally fine: it would be wrong of me to judge when I'm unaware of any literacy issues you may have, and anyway all contributions are equally valid because it's the taking part that counts.

e2a: and I recognise the oppressive and patronising paternalistic impulses that would be implicit in the assumption on my part of any right to continue to impose rules on the direction and content of the thread based solely on my origination of said thread.

M'kay?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2014)

the unpleasantness on the battleship potemkin


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 31, 2014)

ska invita said:


> The dream occurring during rapid eye movement sleep that results in feelings of strong terror, fear, distress or extreme anxiety which tends to occur in the latter part of the night and oftentimes awakens the sleeper, which may be a normal reaction to stress, and may even aid people in working through traumatic events, which will take place on the eve of the mid-winter solstice festival which has since been co-opted by various pagan, pre-Christian, Christian, and secular organisations and morphed into their respective customs.



Top work


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 31, 2014)

Regenerate the Block


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 31, 2014)

Trane


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 31, 2014)

Inappropriate Physical Contact with the Vacuum


----------



## laptop (Oct 31, 2014)

One representation of a person, among the many possible, in this case, surely by happenstance, depicting a male person and constructed from woven withies


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 31, 2014)

Multi Faceted And Broad Range Of Cultural Minds


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2014)

ska invita said:


> The dream occurring during rapid eye movement sleep that results in feelings of strong terror, fear, distress or extreme anxiety which tends to occur in the latter part of the night and oftentimes awakens the sleeper, which may be a normal reaction to stress, and may even aid people in working through traumatic events, which will take place on the eve of the mid-winter solstice festival which has since been co-opted by various pagan, pre-Christian, Christian, and secular organisations and morphed into their respective customs.


Awesome.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 31, 2014)

A marginalised group, having historically faced work and descent-based discrimination at the hand of dominant castes, decides to disrupt a recent immigrant population's monopoly in the non-traditional alternative economy.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 31, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> A marginalised group, having historically faced work and descent-based discrimination at the hand of dominant castes, decides to disrupt a recent immigrant population's monopoly in the non-traditional alternative economy.



You're gonna have to spoiler tag the answer for that one I think...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 31, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> You're gonna have to spoiler tag the answer for that one I think...





Spoiler



The Untouchables (OK, I was reaching a bit there I think)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 31, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Untouchables (OK, I was reaching a bit there I think)



More synopsis than movie title, but I see where you're coming from.


----------



## albionism (Nov 1, 2014)

Intellectually Challenged and even more Intellectually Challenged.


----------



## albionism (Nov 1, 2014)

The Blair Wicca Practitioner Project.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 1, 2014)

Read the thread people, read that thread. That's all I am going to say.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 1, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Read the thread people, read that thread. That's all I am going to say.


Everybody's contribution is equally valid - this is as much of an awareness exercise as it is a game.


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

Whatever Happened To The Inquiry Into Failings In The Care of Baby Jane?


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

They Find Shelter Homes For Horses, Don't They?


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

Do The Right-On Thing


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

One of Our Boxes of Historical Case-Notes Is Missing


----------



## rekil (Nov 1, 2014)

The Mansplainer Who Wasn't There Because There Was A Successful Safe Spaces Policy In Effect


----------



## Coffee (Nov 1, 2014)

Two sexually gregarious young ladies and a handled drinking vessel.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 1, 2014)

At Your Earliest Convenience Pussycat, Facilitate a Dignified End-Of-Life Transition! Facilitate a Dignified End-Of-Life Transition!


----------



## mauvais (Nov 1, 2014)

Employment Tribunal of a Salesperson.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 1, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Read the thread people, read that thread. That's all I am going to say.



That's a very species-ist presumption on your part.

I am taking names of insufficiently committed posters to pass to the PC Brigade, by the way.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 1, 2014)

Check Your Privilege or My Primary Caregiver Will Shoot


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 1, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Check Your Privilege or My Primary Caregiver Will Shoot


----------



## 8den (Nov 1, 2014)

The Domicile of a Caucasian non-arthropod invertebrate animal.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 1, 2014)

Community Activities in Denver for the Mortally Disadvantaged


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 1, 2014)

Judged to be physically attractive according to modern patriarchal society's norms, while dressed in clothing of a colour that reinforces oppressive, misogynistic ideas of women's roles in society.


----------



## 8den (Nov 1, 2014)

Young men from a specific ethic community.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 1, 2014)

JimW said:


> A Man Called Horse Because He Disdained Speciesist Assumptions



hahaha! these are all good but yours are excellent!


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> hahaha! these are all good but yours are excellent!


I've always said you're one of our most perspicacious posters


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 1, 2014)

Can someone do one for The Wizard of Oz?


----------



## 8den (Nov 1, 2014)

The Morally questionable post mortals 2.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 1, 2014)

Obeying the speed limit & Remaining calm


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 1, 2014)

Displaying Some Challenging Behaviours Me


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> Can someone do one for The Wizard of Oz?


A Cautionary Tale of One Young Woman's Descent Into Shoe-Theft and Fatal Elder Abuse


----------



## 8den (Nov 1, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> Can someone do one for The Wizard of Oz?



The sustainable ethnically diverse trip to visit the duly elected leader of a distant country who demonstrates that they all actually possess the life skills they were striving to develop.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 1, 2014)

Tiger of Smaller Stature, Dragon with Visibility Issues


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 1, 2014)

Oppressed Minority Report


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> Tiger of Smaller Stature, Dragon with Visibility Issues


I was trying and failing with one for this  Do we know lots of kung fu movies, because there'd be some easy ones if folk would get 'em


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 1, 2014)

8den said:


> The sustainable ethnically diverse trip to visit the duly elected leader of a distant country who demonstrates that they all actually possess the life skills they were striving to develop.



 
ethnically _and_ species diverse...not sure about the Tin Man though...differently genetically formulated?


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

New Dragon Gate In-service Training Day


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 1, 2014)

JimW said:


> I was trying and failing with one for this  Do we know lots of kung fu movies, because there'd be some easy ones if folk would get 'em



Ensure the Dragon Has Given Informed Consent Before Entering Him/Her


----------



## 8den (Nov 1, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> ethnically _and_ species diverse...not sure about the Tin Man though...differently genetically formulated?



The Tin man according to the original story, kept accidentally chopping limbs off. So it could be ethically, species and handicapable...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2014)

clenched hand of anger management


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 1, 2014)

billy_bob your are genius too...or should I say neurologically exceptional?


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> Ensure the Dragon Has Given Informed Consent Before Entering Him/Her


Simian Intoxication (End This Shameful Practise Now!)


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2014)

the encouraging, the poor life choice maker and the non conventionally attractive


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

Mined The Gap Year For A Career Opportunity


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 1, 2014)

We are all equally exceptional, Miss Caphat 

However, I will concede that probably the wittiest three words I have contributed to this site over the years are 'Reynauld's Syndrome Luke'.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 1, 2014)

Male Bovine With Anger Management Issues


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

Robin Hood: Men In Tights, Though Why That Particular Sartorial Choice Needed Mentioning Who Knows?


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 1, 2014)

Dr Rejection of Hetero-Normative Relationships (or, How I Learnt To Overcome Anxiety Issues and Engage in a Relationship of Mutual Respect and Admiration With the Incendiary Device)


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 1, 2014)

An Inquiry into the Duplicitous behavior which resulted in the profiling of a Leporidae-American named Roger.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2014)

socially conditioned, socially indoctrinated suspects in suspicious deaths


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 1, 2014)

JimW said:


> Robin Hood: Men In Tights, Though Why That Particular Sartorial Choice Needed Mentioning Who Knows?



Perhaps that one's more PC than we give it credit for already.  The visibility of the trans community in film titles is usually pretty poor.


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

The Bourne Identity Politics Weekend Seminar


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 1, 2014)

The Lady Vanishes - As Is So Typical in a Male-Dominated Workplace


----------



## Cloo (Nov 1, 2014)

Reptiles cruelly trapped on environmentally unsustainable air transport


----------



## rekil (Nov 1, 2014)

Charge Of The Gaslighting Brigade


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2014)

the hygienically challenged dozen


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2014)

the catering worker, the misunderstood offender, his life partner and her polyamorous consort


----------



## JimW (Nov 1, 2014)

The Bridge-Building Exercise On The River Kwai


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 1, 2014)

Pier Paolo Pasolini's '120 Days of Consensual but Nonetheless Thrillingly Trangressive BDSM'


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 1, 2014)

Conflict Resolution of the Titans


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 1, 2014)

The Carbon Footprint of the Long-Distance Runner


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 1, 2014)

The Paradigm Shift on Elm Street


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2014)

Negotiation of The Worlds


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 1, 2014)

The so-called squeezed middle of an Architect.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 1, 2014)

Waving by numbers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2014)

taking his medication max


----------



## rekil (Nov 1, 2014)

Invasion Of The Bodyshamers


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 1, 2014)

Not got any but I just wanted to say that I think this is the best thread on U75 since the one celebrating bricks.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 2, 2014)

This Is Lumbar Puncture


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 2, 2014)

96,561 Kilometers Under The Sea


----------



## rekil (Nov 2, 2014)

Treasured Sustainable Eco Reserve Island


----------



## 8den (Nov 2, 2014)

The community policing operation to assess at risk clients in a multistore social housing projects.


----------



## 8den (Nov 2, 2014)

Depart in a hasty but respectful manner, making mindful consideration for issues such as noise population, traffic calming measures, etc while taking specfic care to adhere to the speed limit in resdential areas especially near school zones.


----------



## 8den (Nov 2, 2014)

Due to resent OFSTED rulling singling out a singular pupil as being superior to all other pupils at this academy, is considered potentially harmful to the rest of class. also after several parents complained we feel the 2nd half of our programs name had negative and violent conitations. we now present “FETAC level 2 pilot excellence certification“


----------



## 8den (Nov 2, 2014)

reversing the aging process using the assistance of compliant non terrestrial lifeforms.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 3, 2014)

Cloo said:


> Reptiles cruelly trapped on environmentally unsustainable air transport


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 3, 2014)

The Queer Leopard of Colour


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 3, 2014)

Stereotypically masculine some would say reckless heart


----------



## 8den (Nov 3, 2014)

The Tanganyika Matriarch.


----------



## rekil (Nov 3, 2014)

Community Outreach Groups Of New York


----------



## 8den (Nov 3, 2014)

copliker said:


> Community Outreach Groups Of New York



Suburbia flight from the greater New York area Urban Sprawl.


----------



## 8den (Nov 3, 2014)

inappropriate relationships between youth worker and care in the community member potentially resulting in regrettable self euthanasia, possibly brought on by PTSD.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 3, 2014)

Angels Without Access to Clean Running Water


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 3, 2014)

Charlie and the Factory with Insufficient Health & Safety Procedures in Place, Arguably Resulting from the Exploitation of a Workforce Largely Composed of Enslaved Smaller People


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 3, 2014)

The Privileged Female is perfectly entitled to a sexual life (so stop slut-shaming her)


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 3, 2014)

Die A Dignified Death Hard


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 3, 2014)

Throw Mama From the Train, Highlighting The Hidden Problem of Elder Abuse in Contemporary Society


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 3, 2014)

Diamonds are the Best Tool for Subverting the Patriarchy


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2014)

The Community Spokesman (parts 1-3)


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2014)

Lawrence of the Emirates


----------



## JimW (Nov 3, 2014)

Deliverance (of Sustainable Outcomes)


----------



## JimW (Nov 3, 2014)

The Feminazis: A Trigger Warning From History


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2014)

appropriate male rolemodelland


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 3, 2014)

JimW said:


> Deliverance (of Sustainable Outcomes)





Why do I get the feeling that you (like me) have worked in the public sector?


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 3, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> appropriate male rolemodelland



Outmoded Male Archetype-World


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 3, 2014)

JimW said:


> The Feminazis: A Trigger Warning From History



You bastard.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2014)

you child born out of wedlock, surely


----------



## JimW (Nov 3, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> Why do I get the feeling that you (like me) have worked in the public sector?


Never, honest! ETA: Did do a bit of time in rural development which has some of the same jargon.


----------



## belboid (Nov 3, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> Can someone do one for The Wizard of Oz?


The Australian Mentalist.


----------



## belboid (Nov 3, 2014)

laptop said:


> The largest state in the union, as it happens, suffers the unfortunately lethal consequences of the right to own forestry-related tools


Ahem...Alaska [/pedant]


----------



## belboid (Nov 3, 2014)

Acas Talks In Docklands (the PC UK remake)


----------



## belboid (Nov 3, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> Do Not Perpetuate Ethnically-Motivated Domestic Violence Against Her Because of Her Gallic Nationality.


Still can't work this one out - unless it's Don't Kill the White Woman, which is kinda obscure.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 4, 2014)

belboid said:


> Still can't work this one out - unless it's Don't Kill the White Woman, which is kinda obscure.





Spoiler



slap her ... she's french


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 4, 2014)

Males Youths in the Deprived Urban Area


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> slap her ... she's french


aah, okay, never heard of it.  But let me offer

_Do Not Perpetuate Ethnically-Motivated Domestic Violence Against Her Because of Her Gallo-Native American Heritage_


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 4, 2014)

Home with an appropriate adult 3


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 4, 2014)

I Treat Your Final Resting Place With Respect


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 4, 2014)

The non-gender specific non-hierarchical facilitator who happens to be a member of the Felis leo species


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 4, 2014)

Edge of Darkness Caused By Some Jobswroth in Europe Telling Us To Switch Our Streetlights Off at 1am Every Night.


----------



## laptop (Nov 4, 2014)

Title deleted lest it be misinterpreted as a breach of the ban on advertising smoking materials


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Edge of Darkness Caused By Some Jobswroth in Europe Telling Us To Switch Our Streetlights Off at 1am Every Night.


that's neither politically correct, nor would it be a remake of anything.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 4, 2014)

That other Disney classic:

Privileged cisgendered female and the vulnerably housed


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 5, 2014)

The Man of Notre Dame


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 5, 2014)

Lady and the Rough Sleeper


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 5, 2014)

Unsustainable Carbon-Emitting Private Vehicles


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 5, 2014)

The Professor With Mental Health Issues


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 5, 2014)

Meet the Family Whose Name Should Not Be Used For Puerile Comic Effect


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 5, 2014)

Inform Mom Immediately of the Demise of the Responsible Adult in This Scenario, to Avoid Any Possible Threat to the Safety of Children


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2014)

the 40 year old asexual


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 5, 2014)

Sleeping Historically Patriarchal and Heteronormative Conceptions of Attractiveness


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 5, 2014)

The Passion of the controversial figure from Palestine who is revered  by many major world religions but is of dubious historical veracity


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 5, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> The Man of Notre Dame



The person of notre dame surely?


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 5, 2014)

Recycle After Reading


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2014)

the person of restricted growth of notre dam?


----------



## Voley (Nov 5, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> The person of notre *dame* surely?


Dame?

You sexist pig.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2014)

Independance for all oppressed peoples of the world Day


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 5, 2014)

The Short-statured person who lives under the sea and has a tail


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2014)

The Surplus Profit Redistributor of Baghdad


----------



## Voley (Nov 5, 2014)

Also 'Notre' is French for 'our'. 'Our Dame'. Yeah, like she's YOUR POSSESSION, frogwoman. You fucking monster.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2014)

The last democratically elected leader of scotland


----------



## Voley (Nov 5, 2014)

Inglourious (not that there's anything wrong with that) Basterds (not that there's anything wrong with that, either).


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2014)

the end world hunger games


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 5, 2014)

Voley said:


> Inglourious (not that there's anything wrong with that) Basterds (not that there's anything wrong with that, either).



Is it wrong that I actually think some of these re-makes should be made?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2014)

planet of the endangered large primates


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 5, 2014)

Harry potter and the person who is detained for rehabilitative purposes because he or she is a threat to others of Azkaban


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 5, 2014)

The non-hierarchical structure of the Rings


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2014)

kill the RoI passport holder


----------



## rekil (Nov 5, 2014)

PACE Flags Of Our Genderqueer Senior Guardians


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2014)

HOC Beauty


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2014)

The Cook, The Surplus Profit Redistributor, His Lifepartner, and His Other Lifepartner


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2014)

belboid said:


> The Cook, The Surplus Profit Redistributor, His Lifepartner, and His Polyamorous Lover




this


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 5, 2014)

The Behaviourally Challenged Dead 1, 2 and 3


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 5, 2014)

Voley said:


> Also 'Notre' is French for 'our'. 'Our Dame'. Yeah, like she's YOUR POSSESSION, frogwoman. You fucking monster.



Alright:

The Person Who Is Not Defined By Their Disability and the Personification of a Building Who Is Not Defined By Their Gender

Better?


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> Alright:
> 
> The Person Who Is Not Defined By Their Disability and the Personification of a Building Who Is Not Defined By Their Gender
> 
> Better?


The Person Who Is Not Defined By Their Disability of the Heart of a Heartless World Building


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 5, 2014)

Not married with mixed-race children.
One of whom is disabled.

Independent women of a feather.

The mullah of Dudley.

Willy Wonka and the obesity epidemic.

Rita, Sue and Javindhra too.

City of many different beliefs.


----------



## JimW (Nov 5, 2014)

On A Clear Day You Can See That Body-Thetan Auditing Has Worked


----------



## Voley (Nov 6, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> Is it wrong that I actually think some of these re-makes should be made?


While we don't use words like 'wrong' on the safe space that is this thread, froggy, I think it is appropriate for me to point out that while I wouldn't go so far as to say I disagree, I hold a different opinion and would like to assist in empowering you to use more affirming language in the future and consequently make better life choices.


----------



## Voley (Nov 6, 2014)

Voley said:


> froggy



I apologise for using the abbreviated form of your name inappropriately without asking your permission beforehand. 

I hereby tender my resignation from this thread.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)

low income housingdog millionaire


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2014)

The Aid Flotilla Potemkin


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)

The French Lieutenants life partner


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2014)

Community Leader Kong


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)

diety of your choicezilla


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 6, 2014)

Negotiation room Earth


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 6, 2014)

Or even Negotiationfield Earth


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 6, 2014)

Voley said:


> I apologise for using the abbreviated form of your name inappropriately without asking your permission beforehand.
> 
> I hereby tender my resignation from this thread.



I just took it as a levelling of the playing field - froggy, voley....


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> diety of your choicezilla



why not Dawkinszilla!!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)

12 MRA's


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 6, 2014)

Non-gender specific person Come back to your original abode

Free a part of the masculine anatomy


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)

I've been trying to think of a Free Willy one for ages


also: Das Boot but I don't know enough german to do it funny


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 6, 2014)

Night of the Revivified Deceased


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2014)

Unsanitary Dancing


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 6, 2014)

Festival with pagan origins the day before All Saint's Day


----------



## weltweit (Nov 6, 2014)

Cruising Gear


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 6, 2014)

The unclothed personal protection device


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 6, 2014)

Artificially intelligent law enforcement official


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)

Starship Economic Conscripts


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)

the righteous death of a capitalist shill


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 6, 2014)

_Bring me the Support Needs Assessment of Alfredo Garcia! _


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 6, 2014)

International Superfood Salad


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 6, 2014)

Last of the summer beetroot detox smoothies


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I've been trying to think of a Free Willy one for ages
> 
> 
> also: Das Boot but I don't know enough german to do it funny



'Die Entschaedigung'?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 6, 2014)

Conan the foreign gentleman who has his own culture which it is his right to practice.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 6, 2014)

Roulette from a country somewhere in the world, which doesn't have any deadly connotations to it


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 6, 2014)

Two individuals with a female presentation, of an above average size, which there is nothing wrong with


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 6, 2014)

The hirsuite individuals who enjoy two-wheeled modes of transport


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 6, 2014)

Intentional death, he/she/they/zi/hir wrote


----------



## laptop (Nov 6, 2014)

_Energetic disassembly_

_


Spoiler: CLUE



Veruschka von Lehndorff


_


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 6, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> Two individuals with a female presentation, of an above average size, which there is nothing wrong with



I think you'd need to reconsider the casting on that one even if they weren't both dead


----------



## laptop (Nov 6, 2014)

_Live, and offer a meaningful end-of-life experience_


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 6, 2014)

Masculine people displaying inappropriate behaviour


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)

Caucasian men are often frustrated when attempting to leap horizontally from a fixed position


----------



## laptop (Nov 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Caucasian men are often frustrated when attempting to leap horizontally vertically from a fixed position



Surely?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)

goddamit


----------



## laptop (Nov 6, 2014)

A rococo place for the terminally innumerate to squander their money on rigged odds, named after an outmoded institution of hereditary governance


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> goddamit



Goshdarnit


----------



## emanymton (Nov 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I've been trying to think of a Free Willy one for ages


been done, can't remember what it was though.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 6, 2014)

Interplanetary haulers. 

The ice redistributes


----------



## emanymton (Nov 6, 2014)

Individual lacking positive career options, finds life affirming role in the news media.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 6, 2014)

Non gender defined person who was previously here.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 6, 2014)

Non-country specific urban art.


----------



## laptop (Nov 6, 2014)

_The Visibility-challenged Person_


----------



## emanymton (Nov 6, 2014)

Oz, who while special in his own way is no more significant than anyone else.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2014)

The Baader Meinhof Complex Needs


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 6, 2014)

emanymton said:


> been done, can't remember what it was though.



It has already been established that Free Willy _is _the politically correct remake of Catch Willy and Make Him Do Tricks.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 7, 2014)

The person of the rings who is just as valued as everyone else


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 7, 2014)

The people who are no longer living but are able to maintain an able bodied presentation without assistance


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2014)

The concerned outreach for a soft left reformist month in late winter


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 7, 2014)

Frankenstein's not conventionally attractive or moral person


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2014)

I keep trying to think of one for 'fried green tomatoes at the whistlestop cafe' but not getting beyond 'Organic pome terre' which is wrong anyway


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 7, 2014)

The part of the anatomy on the end of the hand which in the anthropocentric worldview typically come in fives, made out of a precious metal which is very valuable


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 7, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I keep trying to think of one for 'fried green tomatoes at the whistlestop cafe' but not getting beyond 'Organic pome terre' which is wrong anyway



'Steamed kale and quinoa salad in a Biodegradable Carton from the Wholefoods Take-away Counter'


----------



## JimW (Nov 7, 2014)

The Day The TERF Stood, Still Denying The Rights of Transwomen


----------



## rekil (Nov 7, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> hahaha! these are all good but yours are excellent!


I reckon he has a basement full of chained up kids banging them out. 



Spoiler


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 7, 2014)

The People who Resolve Conflicts in a Non-Confrontational Manner



Spoiler



the avengers


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 7, 2014)

Buffy the Outreach Worker to the Blood-Positive, Diurnally Challenged Community


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 7, 2014)

Non-Conventional Behaviour Races


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2014)

One Million Years B.C.E.


----------



## A380 (Sep 3, 2015)

1442/5761/1380 A Space Odyssey. 


(Sorry to post on an old thread, couldn't resist.)


----------



## 8den (Sep 4, 2015)

caucasian wildlife harvester with a African heart


----------



## albionism (Sep 7, 2015)

Last Affirmative Action Hero.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 7, 2015)

If you try and do this for pornos, they come out sounding ruder.


----------



## xenon (Sep 7, 2015)

Mechanically assisted community spokesperson. 
The future of civic engagement


----------



## xenon (Sep 7, 2015)

I am still laughing at bring me the arbitration negotiator of Alfredo Garcia


----------



## albionism (Sep 7, 2015)

Favelado said:


> If you try and do this for pornos, they come out sounding ruder.


Debbie Does Differently abled.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Sep 7, 2015)

Young Person Differently-Genomed Ninja Turtles


----------



## Wolveryeti (Sep 7, 2015)

Ethnic Minority Report on Diversity and Inclusion


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 7, 2015)

Vertically-challenged retail outlet of potentially traumatic experiences.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 7, 2015)

The Republican Tenenbaums.


----------



## JimW (Sep 8, 2015)

From Here To Diversity


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2015)

Socially alienated, disenfranchised through poverty and driven to violence through social atomisation. To society


----------



## 8den (Sep 8, 2015)

I emit bodily fluids on your final resting place.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 8, 2015)

Gentrify The Block


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 8, 2015)

Steering Committee Chairperson of the Rings


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 8, 2015)

The man whose position in a sequence is not denoted by an ordinal number, as that would be an inappropriate imposition of an assumed hierarchical relationship between him and the two, or more, other men, or people of any gender, with whom this film is concerned


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 8, 2015)

The year of conducting risk assessments before undertaking any potentially dangerous form of activity


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 8, 2015)

Bonfire of the narcissistic personality disorders


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 8, 2015)

Area of the urban environment not reserved exclusively for the use of people of East Asian ethnicity, although their right to an appropriate space in which to pursue their cultural practices without fear of discrimination is respected.

e2a: I fear the expression "Forget it, Jake, it's an area of the urban environment not reserved exclusively for the use of people of East Asian ethnicity, although their right to an appropriate space in which to pursue their cultural practices without fear of discrimination is respected" might not have entered the annals of movie history in quite the same way, but that's a reasonable price to pay for greater equality and mutual respect and tolerance.


----------



## laptop (Sep 8, 2015)

Intending life-partner of a haem-challenged person


----------

